# Appears to be some sort of golden fungus?



## Tsonashap (Apr 15, 2018)

These appear to be some sort of fungus growing on a few leaves. So far they have not spread.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Not fungus - but a "slime mold" an organism more like amoeba which lives most of its life as a single cell crawling and feeding on wet surfaces. When a population is ready to reproduce, it aggregates into a multicellular* organism (that looks like a wrinkled mass of slime - hence the name) to produce spores. The tiny little nubbins are the spore-dispersal structures which are the last stage in the life cycle.

They are ephemeral, harmless and _quite_ fascinating: The * asterisk above is because some species aggregate into a single, giant cell called a syncytium containing millions of nuclei. They are on the border between single-celled and multicellular organisms.


----------

